# How do you measure humidity in a 32oz cup?



## pedro92 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have orchids in a 32oz cup and I need to measure the humidity. How do i do this? Do you have a link to any items that i could buy?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

with a hygrometer, buy one here

its good to have one.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> with a hygrometer, buy one hereits good to have one.


I know i need a hygrometer but would this one work good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Reptile-Zilla-Terrariu...bayphotohosting

http://www.petdiscounters.com/c284/Zilla-T...eter-p7183.html


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 26, 2008)

When the paper towell at the bottom looks dry you need to add water. :blink:


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 26, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> When the paper towell at the bottom looks dry you need to add water. :blink:


I dont use paper towel.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I know i need a hygrometer but would this one work good?http://cgi.ebay.com/Reptile-Zilla-Terrariu...bayphotohosting
> 
> http://www.petdiscounters.com/c284/Zilla-T...eter-p7183.html


any hygrometer works but just dont buy the cheapest, they break fast, buy a good one, i used mine for over 3 years now. superstuff.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> with a hygrometer, buy one hereits good to have one.


24pounds each? Gotta be nuts... or really rich. It's more of something for a tank.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 26, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> 24pounds each? Gotta be nuts... or really rich. It's more of something for a tank.


hehe i did not buy that one


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

Any other links to ones that will work good.


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

You dont' NEED to at all. I never do. I mist them every other day and that is it. Orchids are easy to keep.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I dont use paper towel.


Wa la! Therin lies your problem. :mellow:


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

if you really want to know the humidity in the 32oz cups, i would say just put the hygrometer into a similar mocked-up cup, and spray it/treat it as if there was a mantis inside. i guess thats the only way of really knowing. i have a combined thermometer/hygrometer that is too bigt to fit into any cups, but ive seen those smaller circular hygrometers, they could fit easily into a 32oz cup. dont know about their quality though.



Rick said:


> You dont' NEED to at all. I never do. I mist them every other day and that is it.


i agree.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 27, 2008)

I place hygrometers in larger containers such as tanks, just because I find it harder to measure the humidity within such a large space. However for such a closed space as a 32 ounce cup, I find it unncecessary.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

Does anyone know how accurate the small round hygrometers are? I really dont wanna mess up with the orchids. If they are so easy why is this not a common species???


----------



## mrblue (Jul 27, 2008)

misinformation, i reckon. only a couple of years back (even still today, in some places) the "care sheets" for this species always said things like 85% humidity, and spraying them twice a day. i think people feeding them crickets may have something to do with it. and i guess the whole way the sexes mature at different times can be difficult. i really dont know why they are not more common. with the hundreds of orchids yen was churning out last year you would think they would be well established in the usa, but its quite the opposite.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Does anyone know how accurate the small round hygrometers are? I really dont wanna mess up with the orchids. If they are so easy why is this not a common species???


At 5$ dollars each, they are accurate enough for your money.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> At 5$ dollars each, they are accurate enough for your money.


I gues ill pick a couple up today.


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> I gues ill pick a couple up today.


You are wasting your money. Mist them every couple days and you will be good to go.


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> You are wasting your money. Mist them every couple days and you will be good to go.


Went to petco and the lady i know gave me a couple for free!! I am pretty happy now.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Went to petco and the lady i know gave me a couple for free!! I am pretty happy now.


You are one lucky guy, getting a few hydrometers for free.


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 27, 2008)

I dont even mist mine at all. I just keep the paper towell wet.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 27, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> I dont even mist mine at all. I just keep the paper towell wet.


i like it to see how they drink sometimes.

and you better dont do that with phasmids -_-


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 28, 2008)

I pour water through the screen lid onto the silk flowers below and it ends up on the paper. They then drink from either the screen or the flowers, but usually they get plenty of water from their food. Occasiionally the P.O. female will attack the water as I pour it and then drink what she catches. The only reason for this method is having two daughters that constantly steal my spray bottle. &lt;_&lt;


----------

